# CM Elite 311 confusion



## anirbandd (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi,

went to chandni market yesterday for pricing of CM Elite 311 cabby. Visited MD and Eastern Logica. 

Point of confusion is that i saw on CM site and user pics that the cabby has Two fans, Blue LED front and plain back fan. Now Palash at MD comp tells me that only one fan at the back is supplied, there is no front front blue LED fan. 

Can anyone please clarify?? gonna buy this in a few weeks.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 22, 2012)

I think that's the elite version. The CM 311 comes in two version - Normal and Elite. I have the Normal version and it comes with only 1 fan(Rear).


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 22, 2012)

you sure about that?? Product Search Results - Cooler Master

is the Elite 311 Black  (RC-311K) available in Kolkata?? price?

and is there any hardware differences in the USB 2.0 and USB 3.0 Ports [port only] except the blue color??


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 22, 2012)

Tell them that you are looking for Elite 311 Black non-windowed version.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 22, 2012)

didnt know there are other 311s apart from elite. :O


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 22, 2012)

Corrected my mistake in that post.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 22, 2012)

you mean this: CM Elite 311??

is this available at MD comp??


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes. 3 days ago whn I visited them I saw a large number of 311 boxes were laid in the floor. So, I guess, they should have.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 11, 2013)

*img27.imageshack.us/img27/8593/mg0011y.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 

review coming up.. 

thanks for the help, people. 
Mods may close thread!!


----------

